# How do you want thanked?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Following on from a thread Clodhopper started, how do people best liked to be thanked when they go to the trouble of answering someones query?

Thanks!!!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hezza hunny, there is no option for, with cream cakes. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

You also missed out *by cheque* :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Or, *all of the above*


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im thanking more now that I know you get an email --ask mr chemical I love doing it because he hates the emails :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

By letting us all know on here that you have followed a particular piece of advice and achieved your objective.
C.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> By letting us all know on here that you have followed a particular piece of advice and achieved your objective.
> C.


I agree with Clive on this - well on most things really :lol: 
Patrick


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Not everyone is sad enough to continually return to their 'own topics' long after their original query has been answered.

So I always cut a bit of slack to an OP who has already thanked people early on in the thread but probably doesn't even see the end of the thread

and I reproduce here a thread starter of mine:

*A newbie asks a question. (The Original Poster or OP)

1st answer is correct but not related to OP's motorhome

2nd answer also correct but not related to OP's question

3rd Answer correct in every detail by someone with exact same problem /MH as OP

4th response points out threads where question has been answered before

5th response from OP thanking everyone

6th answer same as 1st

7th answer points out that 2nd answer is in fact wrong

8th answer same as 3rd answer

9th response pointing out that the whole problem would be solved with a change in Government

10th answer same as 3rd but adds a little important detail (no one reads this one, least of all OP)

11th response quotes 9th and says its all Gordon Brown's fault

12th response agrees with 11th and gives a link to Daily Mail

thread moved to member's bar

where eventually it dies until linked to in the next thread that asks the same question again in a few weeks time.*

actually I've just returned to that thread >Here< to read the very funny comments that followed and Dougie's addition for which I have now thanked him


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

One thing that annoys me is when I give a correct answer to a question, closely followed by someone else giving a variation on the same answer. If that second person is better known on the forum (Or a moderator...) they are the one that gets thanked...... :roll:


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Waleem said:


> One thing that annoys me is when I give a correct answer to a question, closely followed by someone else giving a variation on the same answer. If that second person is better known on the forum (Or a moderator...) they are the one that gets thanked...... :roll:


Or replies with exactly the same answer as the one you have just posted but using 1000 words instead of the 20 succinct words that I had just posted presumably because they have too much time on their hands or worse.....


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I think its good manners to say thank you.

Just as it is to add my name at bottom of reply.

Maybe i am old fashioned. 

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Waleem said:


> One thing that annoys me is when I give a correct answer to a question, closely followed by someone else giving a variation on the same answer. If that second person is better known on the forum (Or a moderator...) they are the one that gets thanked...... :roll:


I think some only read the first and then the last and then imput, the ones in the middle dont get read


----------

